
Microsoft Works to Perfect Windows Vista - ionela
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/06/technology/06soft.html?ref=business
======
ionela
An advertising blitz intended to help Microsoft polish the tarnished brand of
its Windows Vista operating system began this week with a head-scratcher of a
commercial.

